# Laayoune & Dakhla - Western Sahara - Morocco



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

El-Aaiún (also transliterated "Laâyoune" or "El Ayun")(Arabic: العيون, transliterated al-ʾAyūn), is a city in Western Sahara and a former Spanish colony. Occupied by Morocco since 1976[1], El-Aaiún is the capital of the Moroccan region of Laâyoune-Boujdour-Sakia El Hamra. It is also claimed by the Sahrawi Arab Democratic Republic as their de jure capital. The city is located at 27°9′13″N 13°12′12″W / 27.15361, -13.20333 (27.153611, -13.203333).

Dakhla (Dajla), or ad-Dakhla (Arabic: الداخلة‎) (formerly Villa Cisneros), is a city in the Morocco-administered Western Sahara with about 67,468 inhabitants[1]. It is about 550 km south of El Aaiún on a narrow peninsula of the Atlantic Coast. It is the capital of the Oued Ed-Dahab-Lagouira region.










Laayoune:


































































Dakhla:











































Sources: wikipedia.org flickr.com SSC


----------



## intensivecarebear (Feb 2, 2006)

wow, cool and unusual city. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

intensivecarebear said:


> wow, cool and unusual city. Thanks for the pics!


That's 2 cities! 
You're welcome!


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Source: flickr


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

the coastline is beautiful, the beaches are beautiful. the cities REALLY need some color. i just don't find all the buildings the same color as the sand to be very interesting :-(


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice cities :cheers:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

When a person saves photos from Flickr and Wikipedia, please start saving more specific photo credits to reprint with them. It is an easy thing to do and we should start actually crediting the photographers who take these lovely shots.


----------



## Daano (May 6, 2008)

It looks like Baghdad only better organised and neater


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

i've been there back in 2001. It's a strange place. Morroccan gouvernment invested a lot of money into the city's development also to generate the impression of helping the West Saharians to biuld up their country rather than occupying their territory.
It was the only Morroccan city, where no locals talked to us.


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Rinchinlhumbe said:


> i've been there back in 2001. It's a strange place. Morroccan gouvernment invested a lot of money into the city's development also to generate the impression of helping the West Saharians to biuld up their country rather than occupying their territory.
> It was the only Morroccan city, where no locals talked to us.


It's 2 moroccan cities! :lol:^^:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Daano said:


> It looks like Baghdad only better organised and neater


I think many times better from Baghdad (skyline, buildings etc)


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

www.flickr.com by fighteramy


































Laayoune International Airport - Hassan I


----------



## hafidmarocmaroc95 (Sep 2, 2014)

MOROCCO!


----------



## thebestking (Dec 15, 2012)

Vous pouvez changer le titre du thread :

*Laayoune & Dakhla - Western Sahara - Morocco* 

en

*Laayoune & Dakhla - Morocco 
*
merci


----------

